
Ask HN: Is there an ORM as good as SQLAlchemy for TypeScript yet? - rattray
I&#x27;ve seen TypeORM, slonik, sequelize-typescript. TypeORM seems the most widely used, but looks a little Java-like and has over 1800 open issues. SQLAlchemy has a tenth as many.<p>Has anyone used a SQL library with TS and found it to be highly robust, powerful, ergonomic, and well-typed?
======
peruvian
ORMs are something the Node community has never figured out, even almost ten
years later.

~~~
neilsimp1
I have come across several but used none (not really a Node developer so no
reason to try any). Are they all just not up to snuff or something?

------
MehdiHK
Unfortunately, no. TypeORM is as good as it gets in Nodejs ecosystem. Also if
you choose it, read this pinned issue first:
[https://github.com/typeorm/typeorm/issues/3267](https://github.com/typeorm/typeorm/issues/3267)

------
arbhassan
Have you tried Prisma?

